# How does physical exercise affect your depersonalisation?



## teal (Oct 9, 2019)

I can't recall where I read it, but some place it said that for DP/DR patients responded differently. Some had a neutral effect of exercise, some negative, and some positive.

If you indeed have either a negative or positive effect, can you describe it?

Like does it come immediately, or with a delay, or perhaps first when you've been exercising for weeks, getting in better shape - or what.


----------



## hanginginhere_ramen (Aug 24, 2018)

exercise will aggravate my dpdr at first but it makes me feel really good and positive so it doesn't really matter. starting out is hard and i'm still overweight but going for a jog or weight training really helps me cope with it.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Exercise seems to help me, the problem is having the emotion behind being motivated to do these things honestly. I started and stopped again recently. Guna try and get into a routine again next week, the main thing is having it as part of your schedule. My new theory is anadamide (endocannabinoid) helping me with my dp as marjuana caused this for me which messes with your endocannabinoids potentially. Guna try and get doing it regularly again soon


----------



## teal (Oct 9, 2019)

Broken said:


> as marjuana caused this for me


Please do elaborate!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I had a panic attack after taking marijuana, that's how most people's dpd starts. THC gets you high and CBD protects the brain and relaxes you. Skunk marijuana is what is largely on the streets now so it's possible I affected my endocannabinoids with too much thc and not enough cbd


----------



## teal (Oct 9, 2019)

Broken said:


> I had a panic attack after taking marijuana, that's how most people's dpd starts. THC gets you high and CBD protects the brain and relaxes you. Skunk marijuana is what is largely on the streets now so it's possible I affected my endocannabinoids with too much thc and not enough cbd


I see! My first symptoms of DPDR came the same year that I first smoked cannabis. I never liked smoking but it was sort of mandatory at my school. We got way too high, and I had some weird experiences on it. Sort of an out of the body experience, although not. Hard to describe.


----------



## chazhe (Nov 12, 2012)

TBH, for me it makes it worse, but I don't know about other people.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

When my symptoms weren’t as bad as they are now, and I was able to do cardio, it usually made the DPDR worse, but gave me a short-lived boost in mood. Nowadays, exercise for me is limited to light stretching, which doesn’t really affect the DP or my mood in any way.


----------



## chazhe (Nov 12, 2012)

Chip1021 said:


> When my symptoms weren't as bad as they are now, and I was able to do cardio, it usually made the DPDR worse, but gave me a short-lived boost in mood. Nowadays, exercise for me is limited to light stretching, which doesn't really affect the DP or my mood in any way.


Yea, stretching affects my Dp/Dr the least. More intense forms of exercise can boost your mood short-term by they make my dp worse.


----------



## teal (Oct 9, 2019)

Fascinating that people react so differently.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

teal said:


> I see! My first symptoms of DPDR came the same year that I first smoked cannabis. I never liked smoking but it was sort of mandatory at my school. We got way too high, and I had some weird experiences on it. Sort of an out of the body experience, although not. Hard to describe.


Yeh sounds like you had symptoms of DP/DR from it which is quite common. I am long term looking to take CBD, approx 30-50mg a day, and see if this can undo any damage done. Although it isn't greatly absorbed into the bloodstream and then to the brain, I suspect it still takes affect all the way through the gut which still has a large effect. It seems to help me relax at least anyway, only been approximately 2 weeks for me, but will give it another 4 weeks. If any one in the uk is interested I have a good site that has 20% discount and imo is the best source I have tried


----------



## teal (Oct 9, 2019)

Broken said:


> Yeh sounds like you had symptoms of DP/DR from it which is quite common. I am long term looking to take CBD, approx 30-50mg a day, and see if this can undo any damage done. Although it isn't greatly absorbed into the bloodstream and then to the brain, I suspect it still takes affect all the way through the gut which still has a large effect. It seems to help me relax at least anyway, only been approximately 2 weeks for me, but will give it another 4 weeks. If any one in the uk is interested I have a good site that has 20% discount and imo is the best source I have tried


I have a friend, actually, who offered be CBD oil, now a decade after I got ill, but I passed. Maybe I should've tried. I figured that since cannabis can trigger DPDR the CBD would only (potentially) make matters worse.

My DPDR symptoms came gradually over the course of four years. It's been awful now for almost two decades. The only thing that's given strong relief is exercise. Exercise used to work very well to begin with, I got a rapid and strong improvement lasting about a day or two after a run, but now I barely notice any improvement when taking a run. Some, but very little. I see people react very differently. I actually don't know whether I have DPDR, but I score off the charts here.

The typical score for DPDR patients is 113. I get 160.


----------



## Omnismorss (Jun 28, 2015)

Did a hard workout today (like i used to do 1 month ago before dp sets in again) felt like shit the rest of the day idk must be because its friday and im too stressed and tired


----------



## 138106 (Oct 15, 2019)

For me it helps. Getting out there among other people in the gym. You gotta go hard, I found that only if I go hard is it distracting me from the thoughts and the wierd feeling. Especially if you feel depersonalized it helps you feel like you are more in touch with yourself and make you realize you are, in fact, controlling your body, lol.


----------

